# Chico in Love



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, okay...Chic*a* in love ! She has snared the recently widowed Piglet!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cynthia,

And would you look at that--their love is so transcendent that they're sitting on a cloud! (albeit a boxed-in one)

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He-he...you noticed !

Actually they chose an empty box with an old poop stain on the floor and it looked too bare and comfortless to post without embarassment so I edited it, hoping it would be mistaken for an extra clean white towel! Now they have a nice terracota nesting box in there.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Oh, okay...Chic*a* in love ! She has snared the recently widowed Piglet!


How wonderful is that?  
Thanks for sharing the moment with us Cynthia. They are too adorable.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Don't you just love them when they are in love?
Precious pic. Thanks for sharing

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Cindy and Reti...BTW that is the non existent eye that is facing the camera. It doesn't look too bad, does it?

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes that is true love. I love it when pigeons nestle next to each other.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> BTW that is the non existent eye that is facing the camera. It doesn't look too bad, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Cynthia, 

I think they look heavenly together, I 'm so happy for the both of them! I've always thought Chica/o was a beauty bad eye or not , .,mmnmm,n,mm,m, sorry about that but I left it in because Dudley wanted to give his 2 cents worth! He climbed up on the keyboard trying to peck at my moving fingers and just walked all over it. As I was saying before I was attacked you can hardly notice her eye is non functional it looks great! I'm just so happy she grew up into such a happy healthy beautiful lil girl! I hope the romance brings some lil ones!

Thank you for the update!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cynthia,

What a great photo! They are both in wonderful condition. She has that blissful look they get when cuddling with their mate. So glad they've bonded!


----------

